# Savage 243 load work up Part Deux



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good day all,

Went back to the range today to continue my quest for my hunting load for the 243 Savage. It was a good day!

I decided to further explore the 100 grain Sierra Game King that initially showed promise. This time I loaded 5 each at 32.5, 33.0, 33.5, and 34.0 grains of Varget. 34 grains is the max load.

Here are the results:










The first shot was on a cold bore and was thrown out. Not too exciting, but not awful either.










About the same.










*Awesome! *










I figured this would be good as well, but I was wrong.

It is amazing to me the difference that 0.5 grains will make. The good group at 33.5 grains chrono'd at 2800 fps.

I also worked up some of the 95 grain Ballistic Silver Tips as well. The powder range for Varget was 33-35 grains. So I loaded 5 each at 33.0, 34.0, and 35.0 grains. In hindsight, that was probably too large of an increment.

Here it goes!










I swear this is a five shot group! I cannot for the life of me find bullet number 5. I know that the middle hole is two bullets for sure. I looked HARD with a magnifying glass and think that 3 bullets actually went through that hole. It was disturbing to shoot that group, because from the bench through the spotter it looked to me like I had completely missed twice! I was thinking that my refurbished Nikon had just crapped out on me. I felt much better afterwards. I will explore this load further.










Not good.










Worse.

Well, I am happy to have found a great load. The next step is to load a bunch of them and see whether or not it was fluke.

I did stop at the local gun shop and picked up a pound of H4350. Just to mix it up a bit.

Thanks for reading!

Robert


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Your findings go pretty much right along with what I have personally found to be most of the time. There are exceptions, but most of the time, my guns seem to be the most accurate at .5 to 1.0 grains below book maximums.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

It looks to me like you are on the right track. That Sierra Load looks to be shooting really well.

Larry


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

3 shots, 243Win, 85gn TSX, 45gn Ramshot Hunter, 3200fps, 100yds, 6.75# rifle/scope combo.










3 Shots, 243Win, 85gn TSX, 45gn Ramshot Hunter, 3200fps, _*300yds*_, 6.75# Rifle/Scope combo.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I feel a bit insignificant now. 

I do have a box of the Barnes on order. You and Huntin1 have me talked into it.

Robert


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

.05 off the lands is the only trick.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Horsager said:


> .05 off the lands is the only trick.


0.05" or 0.005"? 0.05" is a lot, as in 5 hundredths, rather than 0.005" or 5 thousandths.

Robert


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

.05, they'll tell you that in the little info packet you get in the box of bullets too. A bit of jump to the lands with TSX's is a good thing. I'm a fair bit more than .05 off with my 270 and 300's due to magazine box constraints.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Good to know sir. Thanks!

Robert


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Horsager said:


> .05, they'll tell you that in the little info packet you get in the box of bullets too. A bit of jump to the lands with TSX's is a good thing. I'm a fair bit more than .05 off with my 270 and 300's due to magazine box constraints.


That is the problem I have with my .270's also. They need to start making the magazines a little longer. I have my bullets seated just enough to fit in the respective rifle magazines.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I can't say I get all worked up about C.O.A.L. so long as loaded rounds that fit in the magazine shoot well. I like a little margin of error under field conditions as well. Nothing would ruin your day faster than a round thats supposed to be .01 off the lands, didn't get seated quite deep enough stuck in the lands, and filled your action full of powder upon loaded extraction. I like the neck to get a good firm grip on the bullet too and unless you run bushing dies (which I don't) that means a bit more bullet in the case.


----------

